# Adam Gib, Mediatorial Kingdom



## Travis Fentiman (Dec 31, 2015)

Friends,


Adam Gib was an important Scottish Secession Church minister and theologian. I recently found his The Present Truth: A Display of the Secession Testimony online, in a somewhat readable edition, which previously has not been online (that I know of).

So, to celebrate, I excerpted a portion of it into a very readable piece:

Christ's Mediatorial Kingdom and Common Benefits, 7 pages​
Gib, in this classic piece, makes 7 helpful distinctions regarding Christ's office as Mediator and how benefits flow to humanity from Him in heaven, while preserving a Limited Atonement.

Hope it is helpful to all.


----------

